# The Real City of Light?



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Tokyo


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Isn't Paris the city of light? Hong Kong is nicknamed the Pearl of the Orient.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokyo. It was night and i walked through Ginza. I had enough light to read in the middle of the street my map. Very comfortable


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

HK all the way


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Tokyo and Las Vegas.. I could mad! :nuts:


----------



## paidos (Jul 27, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> Tokyo. It was night and i walked through Ginza. I had enough light to read in the middle of the street my map. Very comfortable


Correct me if I am wrong, I think the street lights in Hong Kong have been designed to cover every single inch of the streets throughout the whole city, even the suburb, and I am not exaggerating. Not to mention the neon signs throughout Hong Kong.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

paidos said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, I think the street lights in Hong Kong have been designed to cover every single inch of the streets throughout the whole city, even the suburb, and I am not exaggerating. Not to mention the neon signs throughout Hong Kong.


It`s bright enough for walking around but not bright enough to read something. 
There is more light in Ginza than on the Nathan Road.


----------



## paidos (Jul 27, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> It`s bright enough for walking around but not bright enough to read something.
> There is more light in Ginza than on the Nathan Road.


What about other parts of Tokyo, apart from Ginza, Shinzuku and Shibuya?


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Isn't Paris the city of light? Hong Kong is nicknamed the Pearl of the Orient.


Yes that's its nickname, but I was asking if Paris really deserves the nickname, or if Las Vegas, HK, Tokyo, or another city really deserves it more.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Paris was (and is still) called the City of Light in tribute to it's intellectual preeminence as well as its beautiful appearance, not because of street lights and neons...  It was already called like that 150 years ago, or back in 1889 when Buffalo Bill climbed at the top of the Eiffel tower...


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Tokyo and NY maybe. HK has very impressive views at night though.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

definitely vega$ or HK~~


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

paidos said:


> What about other parts of Tokyo, apart from Ginza, Shinzuku and Shibuya?


Not so much, but it was never too dark, like in in Backstreet in Hong Kong.

I remember when i looked outside of my window in the night in Tokyo. The sky was orange. I was abel to see every cloud even the real high one. This is the result of the incredible size of Tokyo. It was not so extrem in HK.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Paris was nicknamed the "City of Light" (not city of "lights") because of the intellectual residents which made Paris a world-renowned centre, drawing other artists, writers and sculptors. It has nothing to do with light bulbs, fittings, neons or otherwise.


----------



## Dr_Freeman (Apr 17, 2004)

Once again Justme puts everything in it's place. City of Light is a metaphor, which means that the city is a center for intellectual activities. And Paris was the centre of the intellectual world for many centuries.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

That's what I said in post #30.


----------



## Dr_Freeman (Apr 17, 2004)

Sure, just missed your post while I was reading.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

bnmaddict said:


> That's what I said in post #30.


Ops, I never read that you posted it first. Sorry, I had the post unsent for 20 or so minutes as I got called away from my desk before posting.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Hong Kong


----------



## Roekie (Aug 10, 2005)

Eindhoven is also the city of lights


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

the term city of light isn't in response to visible light i don't think... i might be wrong but i always thought it had more to do with the enlightenment and such


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

djm19 said:


> well...most of the strip isnt even in las vegas. And its not a lot of land covered. HK and NY give off a lot mor light over a much broader area.


 :bash: 
Im sure Las Vegas covers alot more land than HK


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

*The City of Light* 









^ Montesquieu









^ Voltaire 









^ Diderot 









^ Rousseau 

...


----------

